# World deadlift championships



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

So who thinks the 500 dl will actually be achievable this year?

Also does amy body know if it will be streamed live anywhere?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont think Eddie would keep going on about it if he wasnt going to do it this year.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Both Bennie & Eddie will do it I think. Bennie will be the first, Eddie will get the highest out the 2.

They trained together the last week but didn't go to max, so they'll know between them. Colin Bryce made a video of it but didn't show them lifting - I think its on the Giants Live Facebook page.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

i will be there watching it live, looking forward to it


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

pffft I DL 500 for 12 without breaking a sweat!

grams that is.


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

in all seriousness I'd love to be half as strong as these guys


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

big shrek said:


> i will be there watching it live, looking forward to it


 not jealous 1 bit :-(


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Longwaytogo said:


> in all seriousness I'd love to be half as strong as these guys


 I am exactly half as strong


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Eddie will only try it because Benni is going to. Otherwise I reckon he would have just pushed for maybe 480.

I had predicted that someone else (possibly Terry Hollands) may sneak in with a 470 and take the record when/if Eddie and Benni fail 500 but my mate was saying they aren't allowing anyone to attempt between the current record and 500 if they are going for the 500, anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Depends if it is suited or RAW. I hate how they don't specify sometimes........ Suit does not count IMO.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Depends if it is suited or RAW. I hate how they don't specify sometimes........ Suit does not count IMO.


 I'm a bit like this. It took 2 of us once to squeeze a guy into his suit. Straight away he was like a spring waiting go off.

It's like having a piece of bouncy rubber on your chest for bench press to help with the lift........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I'm a bit like this. It took 2 of us once to squeeze a guy into his suit. Straight away he was like a spring waiting go off.
> 
> It's like having a piece of bouncy rubber on your chest for bench press to help with the lift........


 Exactly, my problem is with SM it is never specified. Eddies record does not count IMO as a result, forgot the real raw record, it was still a SM competitor though, Benedict Magnusson if I am not mistaken.

Not saying it was not an incredible feat of strength..... But you don't see sprinters with springs on their shoes. All I'm saying.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

It's a strongman deadlift and they're competing within the rules. I hate when it ends up becoming a raw vs gear debate. Beni has the raw record. Let him try the strongman one. I had to deal with English guys screaming abuse at beni a couple years ago at Europe's because they never realised Hall had a suit on with the straps down. They boo'd every non English competitor.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> . But you don't see sprinters with springs on their shoes. All I'm saying.


 But you see them in spikes which undoubtedly allow them to run faster.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> It's a strongman deadlift and they're competing within the rules. I hate when it ends up becoming a raw vs gear debate. Beni has the raw record. Let him try the strongman one. I had to deal with English guys screaming abuse at beni a couple years ago at Europe's because they never realised Hall had a suit on with the straps down. They boo'd every non English competitor.


 Rules or not it should be specified to differentiate the two. It is usually unstated where I believe it should be, same with straps.

You want the suited, strapped DL record? Great, but don't call it the world record DL, it is the world recorded suited and strapped deadlift. Not an actual deadlift.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Mingster said:


> But you see them in spikes which undoubtedly allow them to run faster.


 And some take gear which allows them to run even faster!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mingster said:


> But you see them in spikes which undoubtedly allow them to run faster.


 Was not aware of this, maybe a bad analogy.

All I am saying is there should be a clear cut definition of the record he is going for, that's it. It feels almost like misinformation sometimes.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Was not aware of this, maybe a bad analogy.
> 
> All I am saying is there should be a clear cut definition of the record he is going for, that's it. It feels almost like misinformation sometimes.


 And I agree with what you're saying in principal, but there is a clear cut standard already. Powerlifters lift clearly in separate raw or equipped categories. Strongman lift in a singular category which allows suits.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mingster said:


> And I agree with what you're saying in principal, but there is a clear cut standard already. Powerlifters lift clearly in separate raw or equipped categories. Strongman lift in a singular category which allows suits.


 My point also, I guess you can look at it from both perspectives though.

IMO though it is the worlds strongest man, not the worlds strongest man in a rubber suit. People do not realize and make comparisons based on not knowing this. I just think it should be specified to the general public before the lift.

Then again we could probably go backwards and forwards on this for hours. There are points on both sides IMO because as you have stated, it is in the rules also.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> It's a strongman deadlift and they're competing within the rules. I hate when it ends up becoming a raw vs gear debate. Beni has the raw record. Let him try the strongman one. I had to deal with English guys screaming abuse at beni a couple years ago at Europe's because they never realised Hall had a suit on with the straps down. They boo'd every non English competitor.


 English supporters.

Lucky they never rioted.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> English supporters.
> 
> Lucky they never rioted.


 Shots fired


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

As to the suit.

Simple as this, one is assisted, one isn't.

The source of assistance isn't important, just that it is. Could use a Smith machine, would that be the same? Mechanical assistance isn't the same as someone lifting it raw. If, for example they made some new super fabric that allowed little old me to lift that amount, would everyone be happy or would they be pissed that it was the suit lifting most of it?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

SILV3RBACK said:


> And some take gear which allows them to run even faster!!


 Are they allowed to do this :huh:


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I've always known strongman to allow suits and straps. That's the strongman category. Same if you go to enter a comp. It'll tell you if belt cleans are allowed with the axle.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> As to the suit.
> 
> Simple as this, one is assisted, one isn't.
> 
> The source of assistance isn't important, just that it is. Could use a Smith machine, would that be the same? Mechanical assistance isn't the same as someone lifting it raw. If, for example they made some new super fabric that allowed little old me to lift that amount, would everyone be happy or would they be pissed that it was the suit lifting most of it?


----------



## Aesthetic1990 (Nov 7, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Eddie will only try it because Benni is going to. Otherwise I reckon he would have just pushed for maybe 480.
> 
> I had predicted that someone else (possibly Terry Hollands) may sneak in with a 470 and take the record when/if Eddie and Benni fail 500 but my mate was saying they aren't allowing anyone to attempt between the current record and 500 if they are going for the 500, anyone know if this is the case?


 I saw a video the other day I think it's on facebook either giants or ed halls,

he said that he as asked to bend the rules so that they can go to 500 but they have to lift 463 first to break the record

ed said if they do it like it's always been done then benni and Eddie would of done 10-12 big lifts before they can try the 500 and by then they will be both to tired to lift anything


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Aesthetic1990 said:


> I saw a video the other day I think it's on facebook either giants or ed halls,
> 
> he said that he as asked to bend the rules so that they can go to 500 but they have to lift 463 first to break the record
> 
> ed said if they do it like it's always been done then benni and Eddie would of done 10-12 big lifts before they can try the 500 and by then they will be both to tired to lift anything


 This makes a lot of sense. I don't think a lot of people realised Eddie opened at over 1000lb at the Arnolds, seen some people commenting he struggled more than he should have but he must have been burst just from the opener!!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

would be interesting if brian shaw was at the deadlift championship, i think on a good day he could out pull eddie, and lets not forget thor, last year he was only 12 or 13kg behind the world record


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> would be interesting if brian shaw was at the deadlift championship, i think on a good day he could out pull eddie, and lets not forget thor, last year he was only 12 or 13kg behind the world record


 He put a video up last night on his YouTube page. He said he's training as if he will be attending the comp but doesn't know if he will come at all as he's missus is about to have their first child. He was also quite negative about the 500kg attempts saying Eddie & B need to 'put up or shut up'. I like him but he can be b!thcy as hell at times.

Saying that he also has valid views at times too.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hahaha, Eddie!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

hahaha at Eddie´s comment, I´ve gone right off Shaw, he had a go at Big Z recently, saying something about favouritism or whatever, sounds like a little bitch stuck in a big man body. Not a big fan of Thor either, hope he doesn´t start getting like this too.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fina said:


> hahaha at Eddie´s comment, I´ve gone right off Shaw, he had a go at Big Z recently, saying something about favouritism or whatever, sounds like a little bitch stuck in a big man body. Not a big fan of Thor either, hope he doesn´t start getting like this too.


 Shaw fell out with Big Z but I think I know the exact video you are on about... Brian Shaw's road to the Arnolds?

He is, a lil bitch - I've said it for ages. He's never happy!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

lil bitch or not he is still one hell of an athlete and i whilst he is still in the strongman scene i dont think eddie will ever get ahead of him......or big z for that matter or even thor

really surprised on his childish comments, always thought of shaw as the ultimate strongman with big respect for everyone, even in eddie halls dvd eddie calls him the alpha male.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DubSelecta said:


> Shots fired


 Chairs thrown.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Way I see it with the suit and straps etc is that every competitor is allowed to wear a suit so it's a level playing field. Nobody is gaining an advantage over anyone else and the rules are readily available.

Maybe the issue is with how many people are aware of the difference between powerlifting and strongman!!?!?!


----------

